# It was love at first sight.



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Now if he ends up with a respectable name we will be doing good! Lol


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Yay! Merry Christmas!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you for that sharing. We were wondering how that present would work out for him.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

And a very merry Christmas to you!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

He doesn't want to put him down. Lol


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is awesome!! I like snakes and everything, but i wouldn't be looking so pleased if I had one around my neck. Lol.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Especially a constrictor to whom I was a complete stranger! Brave and confident.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

What a beaut! Nice golden color. Nugget came to mind for a name


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Merry Christmas everyone! He had two big brothers and mom ready in case his new buddy decided to get squeezy. Plus they did some serious cuddling before he went to his neck. He's, thankfully, a very calm and sweet natured little snakie. Nugget is a cool name. He, however, named him Lemonade. Lol

My internet is going crazy today so I apologize for any crazy multiple posts, etc. Trying to delete any I see but half the time it won't even let me do that.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh, we trusted you to have it under control. I was just talking about myself. I would really have to have been good friends for a decent amount of time before I would not be freaking out with a constrictor around my neck.
 

Your son was cool city

:cooldude:


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol I kinda agree with you a bit. I love them but have a healthy dose of respect for them, too. He kept saying but I want him around my neck. I was actually a little hesitant to put those pics (I even put it on my Facebook...yikes), afraid someone might think I just turned them loose together. Lol Now if I can get him to quit insisting on holding him constantly...I can't get anything else done! Lol Right now he's sitting by his cage taking baby talk saying ohhhhyouuuu such a cuuutttiiieeee! It's definite love. Lol


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Glad he loves it, the look on his face is so precious


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks. I hoped I was making the right choice. Yup, it was the right choice.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

yoyr gonna have a hard time peeling them a part when school starts


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol that's what I am afraid of. They do this thing every day called good news where they share something good with the class... like a super happy version of show and tell. He's jumping up and down ready to tell all about him the first day back.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

He's gonna be jumping off the walls! How's Annabella and Eliza I think I remember their names any udder?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

@goat girls I swear I feel a little more fluff when I squish Annie's. It could be my imagination but I hope not. Eliza....she has decided it's appropriate to head butt me if I try to feel hers. We are talking a lot about it. Lol How are your girls?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Hopefully You and Eliza work things out soon! All my goaties are good None of mine are due until May because of the super cold winter


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I sure hope so... she's so sweet about some stuff but she sure wants her udder left alone right now. Lol Thankfully we don't have bitter cold winters ever here. I just want babies. Lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Lemonade... I like it!

Was he completely surprised?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, tell us how the "reveal" went!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yes, he was totally surprised. I had him sit in that funky old recliner you see in the pic with his eyes closed tight and made him promise not to open them. I got Lemonade out of his cage and he was a good boy and stayed curled up. I told him to sit really still and piled him in his lap then took one of his hands and put it on lemonade's back. He looked so confused. Lol Finally I let him open his eyes and he just started squealing it's a snake! Is this really MY snake? He was so excited. They have been spending a lot of quality time together. Right now he's in a cage that's too small while a friend of mine finishes the custom cage we are making from an old dresser. Hopefully that will be done soon so he can get moved into more adequate housing!


----------

